# Acne Rosacea



## Gator (Nov 24, 2010)

I am new to Dermatology.  My doctor uses laser for the treatment of rosacea.  He seems to think that this is covered by insurance and is not cosmetic.  All of the information I find is to the contrary.  Can anyone shed some light on this?  What CPT should I use?  That is the biggest question.  I want to use 17999.  I also want to use this code for tattoo removal, hair removal, everything that does not have it's own code (psoriasis, port wine etc)?


----------



## renifejn (Nov 30, 2010)

The codes for port wine stain removal are 17106-17108.


----------

